# seeking guidance



## NightOwl (May 22, 2011)

As of now I'm in South Korea & I'm searching for a Prince Hall F&A Masonry Lodge!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forums my brother. I will check and update you as to which military lodge is closest to you.


----------



## avidya_is_asmita (May 23, 2011)

Hi. I Am also in korea(busan) and interested in joining! If that is at all possible. I tried to contact what was the webmaster for the busan lodge but it seems not to exist anymore.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 23, 2011)

Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Washington has a military lodge in Korea around Camp Humphreys a Army Garrison. I would start by contacting the Grand Secretary RW Clarence Davis email: gsec@mwphglwa.org


----------

